# Urn For Sister



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Well its that time again, I don't mind making urns but I really don't like it when it is a close family member. My sister passed away last week and well here I am with the Paduak again. My sister loved Elephants so I designed a banner/inlay to go around the base with elephants. I use my trusty ol 45° sled to ensure perfect miters. Here are a few of the build pics and the finished urn beautifully finished with clear rubbed lacquer.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. :crying:

That is one beautiful Urn that I'm sure she would be extremely proud of.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful tribute, sorry for the loss.

Love the border


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Condolences.

Looks extra special.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Sorry for your Tony . As already mentioned , beautiful tribute


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I’m sure she would be proud of it. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Tony. This is a beautiful labor of love and tribute to your sister.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Condolences. Fortunate to have the ability to make such a memorial. Well done.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful urn, Sorry for your loss, That base you put on it really sets it off. I love Paduk.
Herb


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Very nice tribute to your sister. Please accept condolences for you and your family.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. You did a great job


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Beautiful tribute to a lost loved one. Sorry for your loss. She'd be proud of the job you did.


----------



## Grangur (Apr 27, 2018)

Tony, you have done your sister proud. That's beautiful work. The inlay is incredibly well done. It can't have been easy. Wishing you and the family well.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Beautiful tribute.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Tony, boy you sure did an excellent job on the urn. Those for family members are extremely hard to make.
When you said you use wipe on lacquer, what product was that?

Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hard to lose a sister. What a beautiful resting place you made for her. And the inlay band around the base is wonderful.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks guys the funeral was yesterday and it was well received there as well. @kywoodchopper it is not wipe on lacquer, it is sprayed on but rubbed out buffed with rottonstone then pumice to a gloss finish, a method my father used on his violins


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

My sympathy for your sister's passing, Tony, and the urn is a lovely tribute to her.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Beautiful urn for a sister very much loved, I'm sure. I'm so sorry for your loss; may her ashes rest easy in that beautiful case.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry for the loss. That urn is a fitting tribute to the lady.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There's nothing that I can add to all that has been written in the above posts.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hopefully it won't be considered insensitive of me to make this post. Some time ago my friend John brought me an urn which had cost one of his customers an arm and a leg from the funeral home and unfortunately in her grief had given the wrong date of birthday and asked john if he could do something about it. The only method John could think of was on the linisher but was worried that uneven pressure could be applied resulting in a sloping top. I asked him to leave it with me and these shots show how I went about it. The one off skis took very little time to make.


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Nice job Harry to help out. Times when a love one leaves us is very stressful and can make the mind forget simple things. Hopefully, you will help that person's mind .


----------

